# *** Oyster Shucker Knife for Christmas Give Away***



## sharpeblades (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been running behind on my knives here at Christmas and almost forgot the knife i give away at Christmas.It will be a one of my Custom oyster shuckers this year.Just post i would like to have it and you name.I will draw Christmas  Day and get it out to the winner right after the holiday  .Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Dec 7, 2012)

As always, beautiful work RT. I would love to add one of your oyster shuckers to my collection. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 7, 2012)

As always ... you done some might purdy work !!!! add me to your list...


----------



## Mars (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful work. Sign me up please.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the chance and Merry Christmas!!!
Chris Wages


----------



## england9 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great work , please put me on the list, I could put it to some use down here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Please add me. You know I'm a little partial to those shuckers.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks awesome and would love to have it!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 7, 2012)

Thats the color blue I was really hoping for mine Raleigh. Thats a really nice piece


----------



## rydert (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice gesture Mr. Tabor.. Add me .......


----------



## David Parker (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to enter.  I don't have a shucker but if'n I was to go get one, that would be what I'm looking for.  Plus, I can go through quite a few of those slimy buggers in one sitting.

Thanks
David


----------



## oops1 (Dec 7, 2012)

I would love to own a shucker like that... I'd be the man around the bushel... Please sign Todd up. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2012)

Add me too.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Add mine as well!!! Thx!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 7, 2012)

Me too! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 7, 2012)

Very kind gesture you knife makers do.. Add me onto the list aswell thank you Brian


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to have it, Mud.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 7, 2012)

Add me ♥


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 7, 2012)

Add me too, thanks for the give away and nice work on the knife!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 7, 2012)

Id love to have it. Merry Christmas!

Michael


----------



## MoblMec (Dec 7, 2012)

SHUCKS That sure is a purtty shucker!
Count me in.
Thanks
MoblMec


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 7, 2012)

Count me in. Thanks, Dave


----------



## rebel bruiser (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful--I would love to have one !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gutbucket (Dec 7, 2012)

I would love to win this one.  Great job!!!!!!!!
Put Gutbucket in!!!!!!!


----------



## Shug (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful as always, please enter me


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd love a chance at one of your knives please Sir ...


----------



## creekbender (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome looking . I would love to have this . Please enter me . Thanks


----------



## Mac (Dec 7, 2012)

would love to have, sure could use, nice work


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice!  Add me to the list.


----------



## Chum (Dec 7, 2012)

What a great piece!  Add me to the list!


----------



## ncrobb (Dec 7, 2012)

Like I said, I'd take up eatin oysters if I had a shucker like that.  Please throw my name in the hat.  Thanks, Robb.


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 7, 2012)

Add my name please sir. 

Thanks


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Me toooo!!!!!! Don't get oysters that often but dang, I'd like that just to display!
Thanks!!!


----------



## YoungSouthernHunter (Dec 7, 2012)

beautiful work...count me in....


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to have it sapelojoebro


----------



## albridges (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you Sir, Add me to the pot!


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 7, 2012)

i would like to have it. Jarred Cheek.


----------



## GMORE (Dec 7, 2012)

Great work!  Please add me.  Thank you.


----------



## one_shot (Dec 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas, add me,Thanks!


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Dec 7, 2012)

Please add me to the rapidly growing list Mr Tabor....


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to have it, Jbrooker


----------



## ridgestalker (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to have it. Ridgestalker-Jason


----------



## bucksandducks123 (Dec 7, 2012)

It looks great I would love a chance at winning it. Thanks.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 7, 2012)

Feelin Lucky here


----------



## seeker (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for the chance to win.


----------



## jmhlsy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats faaancy! Thanks


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 8, 2012)

throw me in. got a bushel coming for new years.


----------



## gatexaroo (Dec 8, 2012)

looks great add me to the list. thanks


----------



## doates (Dec 8, 2012)

It's my year!!! Add me please sir...
Don Oates


----------



## Hut2 (Dec 8, 2012)

Add me please sir, great work!


----------



## DCM161 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the chance.  please add me to the hat. - dcm161


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 8, 2012)

Guys Keep them coming


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 8, 2012)

please add me RT. Thanks, Scott


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Dec 8, 2012)

It would be an honor to be added to your list. Merry CHRISTmas.


----------



## BradMyers (Dec 8, 2012)

I collect oyster knives and that would be the crown jewel of the collection. Thanks for the chance to win. Fine looking tool.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Pls add my name. Thx-


----------



## steve campbell (Dec 8, 2012)

Please add my name to the list.


----------



## SowGreen (Dec 8, 2012)

That is some beautiful work. Add me to the list. Jason


----------



## treeman101 (Dec 8, 2012)

Add me please, you know I could always use one.  Thanks


----------



## fredw (Dec 8, 2012)

Raleigh, many thanks for the opportunity.  Please throw my name in the hat.


----------



## Studawg170 (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice....Please throw my name in the hat


----------



## rockdawg (Dec 8, 2012)

You can put rockdawgs name in the hat for that awesome tool!! Thanks for offering it up.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 8, 2012)

I would love to own this.  Gordon E Taff


----------



## CORNFED500 (Dec 8, 2012)

i would like to have it John Long
thanks


----------



## RowdyCountry (Dec 8, 2012)

I would like to have it.  Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Dec 8, 2012)

Please add me and Merry Christmas!


----------



## dragonflyoutdoors (Dec 8, 2012)

I would love to have one  Please add me to the list! 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## beekeeper (Dec 8, 2012)

add me to the list


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 8, 2012)

i would like to throw my name in the hat. 

eric


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 8, 2012)

That is something I could really use.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd like to have it...Joe...Merry Christmas bud


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 9, 2012)

Add my name to the list please, and thanks for the opportunity at a fine looking knife!


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 9, 2012)

Mighty Fine, Please add me to the list..And a Merry Christmas to you Sir.


----------



## Boondocks (Dec 9, 2012)

Add me too please.I would put that shucker to good use.


----------



## OfcBanks (Dec 9, 2012)

Got one on the way from you, and looking forward to seeing it. You do great work. Put ne in line as well.


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the chance!!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful work. I would love a chance. Merry Christmas.


----------



## pappabuck (Dec 9, 2012)

add me please


----------



## trial&error (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll throw my name into the hat.


----------



## wharfrat (Dec 10, 2012)

awesum looking blade, i'd love to pop some shells with that!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2012)

Please add my name as well! Thanks for the kind gesture!

David


----------



## turkey foot (Dec 10, 2012)

If an oyster shucker couldn't shuck oysters, then what could he shuck ? 
Add me please.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 10, 2012)

I would like to have it, thanks.


----------



## Tripple_D (Dec 10, 2012)

Add me please. Really enjoy the knife you made for me a couple years back


----------



## Warthawg (Dec 10, 2012)

Mighty fine workmanship, sir would be honored if you would throw my name in the hat.


----------



## win280 (Dec 10, 2012)

I could use that. Please sign me up.


----------



## marknga (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks RT, appreciate it if you would put me on the list.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 10, 2012)

That's mighty purty Raleigh, plz add me and Merry CHRISTmas to ya'll


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 10, 2012)

Another beautiful Tabor creation...thanks for the opportunity...I'm in!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

That is a beautiful blade and I love oysters. Please add me to the list of people that would love to own it.


----------



## flip0302 (Dec 10, 2012)

Great piece of work, I would like to have it !


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 10, 2012)

Beautiful jeweling - I'd like to have it too.
Thanks for the opportunity Raleigh!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 10, 2012)

You made me one of those as a gift for my fishin buddy last year. He loves it.

Add my name too please.


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 10, 2012)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2012)

That's pretty! Count me in please! Thank you for the chance!


----------



## thc_clubPres (Dec 10, 2012)

Count me in please


----------



## R1150R (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd like to have it.
Merry Christmas, Bill


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 11, 2012)

Add me Raleigh. Thanks for your generosity and Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## TNBIRD (Dec 11, 2012)

Put me in please!!  Thanks!


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 11, 2012)

I would like to have it, georgia_home.

Thank you for the chance, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Dec 11, 2012)

I would like to have it!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 11, 2012)

Raleigh,
Please put my name in the hat. Thanks once again for a very generous offer.


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 11, 2012)

add me please!  I could use one here on the island!


----------



## raydawg (Dec 11, 2012)

Add me, and thanks.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 11, 2012)

Count me in and thanks much!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2012)

Love to shuck an oyster with it! Thanks!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 11, 2012)

Once again beautiful workmanship. I would like to have it and thank you for the opportunity. Lukikus


----------



## onedude (Dec 11, 2012)

please put my name in the hat. thanks for the chance.

D. Adams
Jn. 3:16


----------



## combatcomm (Dec 11, 2012)

Outstanding work, please ad me to the list. 
Thanks and have a merry Christmas.
Combatcomm


----------



## serving1Lord (Dec 12, 2012)

Please add me and thank you for your generosity. Merry Christmas


----------



## nickel back (Dec 12, 2012)

add me,I would like to have it also


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 12, 2012)

Merry Christmas.  Thank you for the chance.


----------



## valkrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*oyster knife*

Please add my name to the list.


----------



## applejuice (Dec 12, 2012)

Ill jump on board. Nice gesture , thank you very much


----------



## irishredneck (Dec 12, 2012)

I would definitely love that, beautiful piece of steel.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd love to be added to the list. Thanks for the kind gesture and Merry Christmas


----------



## moyehow (Dec 13, 2012)

Those are so nice.  Merry Christmas,  Thanks.


----------



## M.T. (Dec 13, 2012)

Add me. Thanks M.T.


----------



## Harleybob (Dec 13, 2012)

Add me please, thank you!


----------



## Jasper (Dec 14, 2012)

Count me in. Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## piratebob64 (Dec 14, 2012)

I like oysters and like your design, add me to the list


----------



## Bigtimber (Dec 14, 2012)

Merry Christmas....and Thank you very much for the chance...throw me in there.


----------



## Corey (Dec 14, 2012)

Corey Johnson would love to have this, oh thats 
me! Merry Christmas!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 14, 2012)

Please enter me, thank you


----------



## justrun (Dec 16, 2012)

Of course "I would like to have it"! D Hunt


----------



## KEG (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful knife.


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks for the chance.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm in RT! Thanks for your kind gesture!


----------



## cowhousecur (Dec 17, 2012)

Great looking knife. You do a great job with your knifes. add me to the list. Merry CHRISTmas!!


----------



## NFLCRKR (Dec 17, 2012)

*oyster shucker*

Please add me to the list. I'll put it to good use!


----------



## jlight (Dec 17, 2012)

Please add me to your list!  Thanks!


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Dec 18, 2012)

Add me to as well, thanks!


----------



## davidf (Dec 18, 2012)

add me please...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Add me in, Raleigh!!!


----------



## try2shoot (Dec 18, 2012)

I would like to have it. Merry Christmas
Jonathan Silvers


----------



## southgaoriginal (Dec 18, 2012)

would love a chance


----------



## Fisher of Men (Dec 18, 2012)

Please add me, lovin it...


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 19, 2012)

Put my name in the hat, please. Thanks!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 19, 2012)

Outstanding work! Very nice! Please add me to the list.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## bobbyp68 (Dec 19, 2012)

That's the coolest oyster shucker I think I've ever seen.   Hope I get lucky.


----------



## yelper43 (Dec 20, 2012)

Im in thanks alot!


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 20, 2012)

that is a very unique looking knife and I would love to have it!  Thanks!


----------



## Stick (Dec 20, 2012)

Please add me, thanks!


----------



## fishunt (Dec 20, 2012)

Please add me to the list. Thanks


----------



## samples79 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good Looking Knife. Count me in.


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for your generosity. Please include me as well.


----------



## Luckybuck (Dec 20, 2012)

I would like to have it.  Thanks and Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## brunofishing (Dec 20, 2012)

Throw me in...


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 20, 2012)

Please include me.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 20, 2012)

Beauty!  Please add me to the list.


----------



## pacecars (Dec 20, 2012)

Please include me in the drawing. Your work is outstanding and it would be an honor to own such a piece of fine craftsmanship


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 21, 2012)

Great generosity. Please include me in the drawing.


----------



## ILLMAN (Dec 21, 2012)

*knife*

include me in the drawing,thank you.


----------



## tiger1996 (Dec 21, 2012)

If I win auction it off on here and send the money to the victims school in Ct. I would love to have it,but it would be great to let them know we are thinking of them thru the Holidays. Thanks,Scotty


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks great.  Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## JKHarvey13 (Dec 22, 2012)

As always, Beautiful work my friend! Please sign me up. Merry Christmas!


----------



## watermedic (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks Great!!

Put me in the pot. Would love to have it.


----------



## death-from-above (Dec 22, 2012)

I would love to be included , Mr. Tabor.  Thank you for the kind holiday gesture...


----------



## JLC (Dec 22, 2012)

Love to have it.  Thanks!


----------



## K80 (Dec 22, 2012)

I would like to have it.

Very kind of you.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Farm (Dec 23, 2012)

Put my name in looks like the family has decided it's time to move back south anyway  Thanks for the opportunity..


----------



## jkkj (Dec 23, 2012)

add me.


----------



## CPark58 (Dec 23, 2012)

That's sharp looking....count me in


----------



## one hogman (Dec 23, 2012)

Put my name Down Mr. Raleigh and Thanks!!


----------



## donblfihu (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll try, and merry christmas to you sir.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for a chance,Merry Christmas to you and family


----------



## knifemaker73 (Dec 24, 2012)

I would like to have it very much.Put me in 
Knifemaker73


----------



## pse hunter (Dec 24, 2012)

put my name in, thanks and have a Merry Christmas
Zachary


----------



## WoodUSMC (Dec 24, 2012)

Add me please. 
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## yamaha16444 (Dec 25, 2012)

I would like to have it!!!!  
Thanks for the chance.....

yamaha16444/Kevin M


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 26, 2012)

sooooo....who won? (or did I miss that post!?)


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry for the delay,Been a busy few days/The winner is **JKHarvey**
JK send me your shipping info and i will get it on the way


----------



## Crickett (Dec 27, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Sorry for the delay,Been a busy few days/The winner is **JKHarvey**
> JK send me your shipping info and i will get it on the way



 Congrats Jk!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Sorry for the delay,Been a busy few days/The winner is **JKHarvey**
> JK send me your shipping info and i will get it on the way



Bout to get worried about you. 
JK You are gonna LOVE IT!  He made my hubby one and everybody that see's it has a fit.


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats JKHarvey you have won a fine piece of work by a truely talented knife maker


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

